# Apprenticeship test refresher.



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

When you do the 1/r1 + 1/r2 .. solve for the common denominator instead of changing them to a decimal.


----------



## rowedre000 (Feb 1, 2017)

emtnut said:


> When you do the 1/r1 + 1/r2 .. solve for the common denominator instead of changing them to a decimal.


Wow! Duh, haha. I knew it was something simple as that. Thank you!


----------

